# Fakecall.tcl fails on Zippered 6.4a DTivo



## back2future (Sep 30, 2002)

Just finished getting my 6.4a Tivo hacked with Zipper and usable with TyTools and with an updated 6.4a superpatch. But on watching the boot, and trying it manually, fakecall.tcl is failing with the message: "Fakecall Failed!" 

That's it... is there a version of this script for 6.4a HDVR2 DTiVo? Or is there another way to inhibit the call home or fix this script? I'm not completely clear how to manually verify what that script is doing and to debug it.

Thanks,
John S.


----------

